# Whats the difference between HELLA and DEPO ?



## SlavaVW (Aug 16, 2003)

_Modified by SlavaVW at 2:09 PM 12-24-2003_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Whats the difference between HELLA and DEPO ? (SlavaVW)*

from my experience....DEPO is cheaper and much crappier than Hella (OEM). The beam pattern is horrendous compared to Hella


----------



## Andy (Jan 4, 2000)

don't waste your money on depo, poor pattern and poor quality, I buy hella every time


----------



## Gern_Blanston (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (Andy)*

Hella = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Depo = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jayz1367 (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (Gern_Blanston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gern_Blanston* »_Hella = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Depo = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


nuff said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Hmmmm.... for the record.*

This is a HUGE Misconception.
Facts, I've had both, Hella and Depo Ecodes. Used standard Halogen Bulbs and a retrofit HID kit.
Beam Pattern Output is IDENTICAL for both Low beam operation and High Beam Operation. There is NO difference. Zip. Zero, between the two. Whether using the Halogen, or pseudo HID bulb, or a retro HID kit for that matter.
If anything, the Depo were slightly, JUST slightly better with the Fog/Driving Light Bulbs ON compared to the Hella. Beam Dispersion was more uniform.
As for Fit, no difference. Both installed equally well.
Finish, well, this is where the Hella held there advantage (but!!! this doesn't contribute to better light output.) The mirrored chrome reflector housing, found on the extreme point of the headlamp reflector, in the case of the Depo's, were chromed just fine, BUT, they had some foreign material trapped under the chrome reflector paint, giving the appearance of dimpling. Was it obvious to see? Not unless you looked for it, and the headlamp was clean and free from any dirt. The Hella's on the other hand, were perfect in finish and assembly.
Oh, and if you can believe it, the Depo's were wired up better, in that, the foglight bulb receptacle had a rubber shield to keep the "hot" or, power 12Volts, supplied to the H3 bulb from shorting inside the headlamp assembly. Whereas, the Hella's had none. An oversight? Who knows, but, easily fixed by taping H3 Bulb wire socket with electrical tape on the connector end.
Happy Choosing!!!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Hmmmm.... for the record. (emumtl)*

I've had Depos on my car also. That's where I base my opinion


----------



## Chnaane (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: Whats the difference between HELLA and DEPO ? (SlavaVW)*

Hella (or Bosch, or ZKW, or Valeo, or the product of any established automotive lighting company = good and consistent materials, construction, performance and durability.
Depo (or DJAuto, or TYC, or any of the many other off-brands): Knockoff/copycat crap made in China or Taiwan. Hey, it looks just the same if you stand 10 feet away and squint!
For the guy who claims they're "exactly the same": Not. I've had both in a light tunnel.
The $$ savings from buying cheapo imitation parts isn't worth it.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Whats the difference between HELLA and DEPO ? (Chnaane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chnaane* »_Depo (or DJAuto, or TYC, or any of the many other off-brands): Knockoff/copycat crap made in China or Taiwan. Hey, it looks just the same if you stand 10 feet away and squint!.

Very clear that you know your stuff by the names you throw out but I would care to differ the quality range is very clearly like this:
1. TYC
2. DEPO
3. DJauto
out of these three mentioned ones, and really there are no "offbrand" items out of China that I have seen so far that even get close to TW products so there are differences


----------



## SlavaVW (Aug 16, 2003)

im so confused. what should i do?
ps.
thank you for all the input. is HELLA really that much better? is DEPO really that crappy that i should not even replace my stock headlights with them?


----------



## Gern_Blanston (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (SlavaVW)*

You WILL be happy with Hella's, Guaranteed.
You MAY be happy with Depo's if you get a good pair.


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

Anything is better than STOCK N.A. lighting. Period.
I believe the Depo's really do get a bad knock, from most peeps. I have had both, on, at the same time, doing a side by side comparison (with the Hella's), this is where i make my assessment of the two.
I began the Ecode way, because I wanted HID without the price (LOL), in my lighting needs to upgrade the very poor N.A. setup were stuck with. Ecodes and HID retrofit kits on the MKIV Jetta = HUGE MISTAKE. Ecodes with a quality Halogen bulb, whether Hella or Depo's = Nice IMPROVEMENT (and the Fog Light addition is really nice to have).
Once again, if cost is even a consideration, then really consider the Depo's. And if, getting a "bad Batch" concerns you as some have said, make sure Who you buy from, will stand behind the product with the understanding that they will either exchange or swap for Hella's. That's what I did








But in the end, you WILL want OEM HID's








Good Luck with your choices...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (emumtl)*

So did I...Hella on the driver's side, Depo's on the passenger.


_Modified by GT17V at 9:25 AM 12-30-2003_


----------



## Andy (Jan 4, 2000)

*Re: (GT17V)*

depo are crap, and if you care to disagree have a look at the pics below
my mate bought some depo front fog lights for his mk2 golf, and before anyone says.......... no he didn't put in higher wattage lamps, their the original lamps which where supplied with the fog lamp.
The whole light fitting melted and destroyed the bulb holder, returned to the store where they where bought and guy said there weren't the first lot he'd seen like that


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Andy)*

See what MOST ppl are confusing when someone asks about the QUALITY on these items is:
A) Lighting quality
B) Build Quality

So:
A) ANY of the so called Ecodes will outperform ANY SAE/DOT US spec lighting by far, and there would NOT be huge differences between the brands, the commens ppl say about misaligned this way or that way is most likely due to the BULBS used NOT the headlight!! 
Since all lights have to meet a rigid European spec law, and EVERY MODEL is individually aproved by European standards before given the approval (Unlike SAE/DOT where a manufacturer gets "SAE factory" status and puts SAE on the items, and essentially are "innocent until proven guilty"!

B) As for build quality here is where the question really comes into play and you know it is not even correct to talk about ONE brand vs. another WHY? Because within ONE brand there might (as usually are!!) many different quality levels, why? Well alot of times brandnames like MHW, InPro, Fk etc will "own" the tooling that means that they paid for it NOT the factory hence a different level of quality in the tooling. Versus some "regular replacement" parts like the fogs which are most likely just "tooled" by the factory itself...


----------



## sledhead1 (Feb 22, 2003)

Bulbs make more of a difference in light output and quality of beam than the differance between hella and depo. If you compare hella and depo light with the same bulb in the same housing you couldn't tell them apart. Depos are not built anywere near as good as hellas but fit good. Hellas cost more than double what depos cost. Is it worth it? Do you want an oem quality part? Are you doing it for looks? I am talking about a jetta, I have not experence with a golf.


----------



## Chnaane (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: Whats the difference between HELLA and DEPO ? (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
I would care to differ the quality range is very clearly like this:
1. TYC, 2. DEPO, 3. DJauto


I have tried and tested enough offbrand aftermarket lights that I don't find it worthwhile to waste time ranking them in order of "quality". They're all substandard. That is why they cost less, you get what you pay for! I guess Taiwanese copycat-quality headlights would be OK if I had a Lada or a Hyundai, but you know what? I bought a VW instead...for a good reason. For the same reason, I buy brand-name lights!


----------



## Andy (Jan 4, 2000)

*Re: Whats the difference between HELLA and DEPO ? (Chnaane)*

couldn't of said that any better myself


----------



## SlavaVW (Aug 16, 2003)

what you have against Lada ??
Lada in a crash would go through your VW.
but yeah, the hedlights would be scratched.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Whats the difference between HELLA and DEPO ? (Andy)*

What about FK's? Are they DEPO built to FK specs? FK said they have a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (SlavaVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlavaVW* »_what you have against Lada ??
Lada in a crash would go through your VW.
but yeah, the hedlights would be scratched.

ok ok nie nada takoi pashalusta ok?








Eta forum nie dlja takoi....


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Whats the difference between HELLA and DEPO ? (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_What about FK's? Are they DEPO built to FK specs? FK said they have a lifetime guarantee.

Fk=Depo yes, about lifetime gaurantee dunno...doubt DEPO would even give that but if FK told you so...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (SlavaVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlavaVW* »_what you have against Lada ??


As we are talking about lighting, Hella makes several Lada/Vaz lighting items...


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I think emumtl knows what he's talking about...
So does Tan (gti7v - is that it?)...
I think the reason they both have very differing opinions is b/c quality can vary from one lamp to the next with Depo - that's the whole bad rap ppl give them.
Looks like emumtl got a good pair and Tan got a bad pair....simple in my eyes.
Bottom line is this:
WIth Hella you'll DEF get a good set.
With depo you may very well get a good set - but there are no guarantees.
Later,


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Bottom line is this:
WIth Hella you'll DEF get a good set.


"build quality"
Did I read that somewhere?


----------

